# My son's GAMERA vs. BARUGON (Bandai and Arii kits)



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

My sons and I have been working on kaiju projects since G-Fest. This is my older son (10 years old) Donald's Gamera vs. Barugon.

I got Donald these two plastic kits at G-Fest: an Arii "Remocon" Barugon and a Bandai Gamera. 
















Here's his finished dio: 









I helped him putty in the huge gaps on the Arii Barugon (since it was a motorized "remote control" kit, the legs were separated from the body) but other than that, he built the whole thing. 































This is probably his best model(s) yet. I'm really proud of what my guys are doing!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Darn good job, at that or any age. You have a right to be proud !! :thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job on both kits!
Rob 
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is just too cool ( i love customizing and kit bashing !) . 
great work from concept to painting . :thumbsup:
can't wait to see his future projects . 
hb


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool kits!  Fantastic work! Excellent detailing, and great color choices! Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing job!! I love Gamera and he's a friend of children too!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent diorama! The figures both look great, and the ground work is top notch.

I really think the job you guys did on the Barugon is incredible. I had that kit and got rid of it because I didn't think it was possible to make it look good. Your son proved me wrong! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great Work there! That Gamera kit is very nice and the box art is awesome, too. Bandai did a great job moulding that shell.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Great job. I'm sure my work didn't match this caliber when I was 10.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work on a couple of classic monsters! Kudos to your son! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The nice thing is that really looks about as convincing as anything in the film!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great Work! My Son is building that same Gamera kit at the moment, and were were talking about mocking up a copy of the Aurora MotM base with some detail to display it on.


----------

